# Applying Humate - Avoid applying lime?



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

I'm going to apply humate soil conditioner (humic earth) this weekend. I'll be overseeding in about a month. Normally I lime at about the same time, but I'm thinking that lime might counter productive since it would possibly neutralize the humic acid in the humate.

Thoughts?


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

I know that neither calcium nor magnesium are typically deficient in non-coastal North Georgia, especially if lime was previously applied. Are you sure you need it?

Humic acid will sequester a wide variety of ions, including calcium. What is the reason for wanting to use both of these materials?


----------



## TheEggMan (Jun 8, 2020)

I my area the standard wisdom is "you can't apply too much lime to this red clay". That may be wrong and I've just sent off a soil sample to find out. The issue in our area isn't so much calcium or magnesium but low pH from what I understand. As I said, the soil sample has been sent off and soon I'll find out.

Humate is said to be good for compacted clay. Since it's basically ancient organic material on it's way to becoming shale it seemed like I could give it a try without much likelihood of doing any damage.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Cool; soil test is definitely the way to go. No need to guess!


----------

